# sirius starmate st2 ?? still work on satellite system?



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello

I use to have a sirius starmate 2 which I loved and for me had the best audio for my car. For whatever reason. It died and I want to buy another one. I also liked it because of the size and it didn't need a dock.

my question is: will it get all the channels or basic ones? I know its an old unit and the technology changed for receiving the signal etc?

I just wonder if the unit still works on the sirius/xm sats service?

Thanks


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN (Mar 28, 2009)

Starmate 2 should receive all siriusXm channels.


----------

